# Haven't titled my dog yet......



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

Been working hard at SchH, but haven't titled my dog yet, so this is all I have......I just finished my second week on my new job, and I thought I'd share the press release with my friends here on the boards.

My new job! 

Wayne


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

Hey Wayne, congratulations! That's awesome!


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

Congratulations, way to go!!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Congratulations!!


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Good job!!


----------



## djhinds (Nov 8, 2008)

hi everyone, I'm trying to get a question answered about my 7 month old male, can anyone help me?


----------



## shadow mum (Apr 8, 2008)

Way to go Wayne!!!

Debbie, post your question in the general section, and I'm sure you'll get some help.


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: debbiehi everyone, I'm trying to get a question answered about my 7 month old male, can anyone help me?


Debbie, 

My first post on this forum was over a year ago on the day I found out my 10 year old American line companion GSD was going to die. I was a mess, because she was every thing to me. We had trained AKC and agility together and we were so close, only people on this board could even begin to understand my pain. She was my "dog of a life time". So to answer your question, yes, once you post your concerns and inquire about what you need information or assistance with...you'll find tons of supportive GSD lovers here to help.

Wayne


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Congratulations Wayne!







I am sure you will be as sucessful in the sport as you are professionally!










Lee


----------

